
Show HN: Backordr – An honest ccTLD drop catching service - traviswingo
https://backordr.com/
======
traviswingo
Hi everyone! I built this project to fix a hole in the domain name industry
that I’ve been victim of many times. Most drop catching services force you
into public auctions and do shady things like auction off user domain names
before they actually expire. I was tired of all the bs.

Backordr is focused 100% on registering a domain name for a user, and then we
urge the user to transfer the domain name to their registrar as soon as they
can. In addition, rather than public auctions, we use a silent auction system
that’s both more fair, and keeps prices lower.

This market can be really shady, and I hope to eliminate the shadiness and
simply provide a service that works well.

Please let me know what you think, and thanks for checking it out!

